# Sony SVR-2000 series 1 tivo



## Breckrider (Dec 9, 2006)

What do I need to do to get this hooked to my home network? I no longer have a phone line so can't make the call to tivo.

Thanks


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Go to 9thtee.com and check out the network cards - TurboNet, CacheCard and Airnet.


----------



## Crispy321 (Oct 2, 2006)

A Turbonet Card, Wireless(b) capable bridge, and a bunch of help from this board worked for me.

-Crispy


----------



## Breckrider (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got 3.0something update on the Tivo. I'm going to order the Turbonet card because I still have the linksys wired router sitting over there and connected to my wireless router. Are there other files that I'll need to download or will this be pretty much plug and play?


----------



## Crispy321 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's looks like you have a late enough release on your Tivo to accommodate the Turbonet, as a "dialer", however to use some of the networking hacks you would need to d/l some programs found here on the boards (So Iguess the answer is baically, YES you will need to d/l some programs). I originally used another site to set up the Turbonet card and then ran into a problem that was corrected here. See the "chronicles of a noob" thread.
-Crispy


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Breckrider said:


> What do I need to do to get this hooked to my home network? I no longer have a phone line so can't make the call to tivo.
> 
> Thanks


It would be cheaper to get a new TiVo from TiVo (Model 540 with 1 year subscription, FREE) than add networking to an OLD Series 1 box.


----------

